# đồng hồ nước sensus



## toaneriko (27/12/21)

*
Đồng hồ nước Sensus *là* đồng hồ đo lưu lượng nướ**c *chuyên dụng, được sử dụng nhiều trong các môi trường nước nóng, nước lạnh, nước sinh hoạt, nước sạch, nước thải đã xử lý hiệu quả nhất hiện nay. Đồng hồ nước của Sensuscó độ chính xác cao, đây là điểm mà đồng hồ của các hãng khác từ Trung Quốc không thể so sánh được, tiếp theo chính là độ bền cơ học của đồng hồ Sensuscũng vô cùng tốt. Đồng hồ lưu lượng nước của SENSUS đa dạng về chủng loại và mẫu mã. Có thể chia thành 2 loại chính là đồng hồ lắp mặt bích và đồng hồ lắp bằng ren. Đồng hồ lắp mặt bích dùng cho các loại đường ống lớn từ DN50 (phi 60) trở lên. Còn đồng hồ nước lắp ren dùng cho các loại đường ống nhỏ.

*Ứng dụng:
*
- Sử dụng cho các ngành cấp thoát nước,các nhà máy sản xuất công nghiệp.
- Lắp ráp cho các hệ thống bơm nước sạch.
- Lắp ráp cho các hệ thống bơm nước thải công nghiệp và nông nghiệp.
- Đo lưu lượng hệ thống giếng bơm, hệ thống cấp nước chi cục.

*>>>>  Tổng Kho** Đồng Hồ Nước **xem ở đây   <<<<<

Phân Loại.

+, Đồng hồ nước cấp C Sensus.*

- Sử dụng cho nước sạch lên tới 50 ° C

- Đo lưu lượng dòng chảy cao (ví dụ trong ống bơm)

- Đo lưu lượng thấp (ví dụ trong thời gian tải nhẹ)

- Kiểm soát rò rỉ tốt vì độ chính xác cao

- Kích cỡ từ DN 40 đến DN 300

- Lắp đặt ở các vị trí ngang và dọc

- Có thể lắp đặt dưới nước; lớp bảo vệ IP68

- Vật liệu chịu được nhiệt độ lên đến 70 ° C






*Hình ảnh đồng hồ nước sensus cấp C.*

*>>>>  Mua ngay đồng hồ nước điện tử  <<<<<*

*+, Đồng Hồ Nước Sennsus cấp B.*

- Đồng hồ nước lạnh Sensus

- Hãng sản xuất : Sensus

- Xuất xứ : Đức- Germany

- Loai đồng hồ: Cấp B

- Kích cỡ lắp đặt: DN15-DN600

- Kết nối : Mặt bích tiêu chuẩn hoặc kết nối re

- Áp lực làm việc : PN16

- Nhiệt độ làm việc : 0-50 độ C






*Hình ảnh đồng hồ nước lạnh Sensus.*

*>>>>>  Xem thêm Đồng Hồ Nước Zenner  <<<<<*

*+, Đồng hồ nước nóng sensus.*

- Cấp đo lường: cấp B , theo tiêu chuẩn PTB-A22

- Kích cỡ mặt bích: DN50, DN80, DN100, DN150, DN200, DN250, DN300

- Áp lực làm việc 16 Bar

- Nhiệt độ chất lỏng: tối đa 130° C

- Bộ đo sử dụng công nghệ Rotor cân bằng thủy động học, đã được cấp bằng sáng chế, cho kết quả đo chính xác

- Mặt số hàn kín, cấp bảo vệ IP 68

- Măc số xoay được 360°

- Có khả năng chịu quá tải

- Bộ đo có thể tháo lắp dễ dàng

- Có thể lắp được 3 loại phát tín hiệu xung đầu ra mà không cần can thiệp vào mặt số

- Lớp phủ chống ăn mòn.

- Kiểu kết nối: mặt bích tiêu chuẩn.







*Hình ảnh đồng hồ nước nóng sensus.*

*>>>>>  Xem thêmĐồng Hồ Nước Zenner DN50 <<<<<*

*Đặc điểm đồng hồ đo lưu lượng nước Sensus.*

-Vật liệu: bộ hiện thị và rotor bằng nhựa thân đồng hồ bằng gang, hợp kim dồng hoặc inox.

-sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn PTB-22, cấp B về đo lường.

-Bộ hiển thị được sản xuất theo công nghệ thủy động học cân bằng rô-to, đây là công nghệ chế tạo hiệu suất làm việc cao và kết quả đo chính xác.

-Mặt số hiển thị 5 số.

-Quy trình hàn bịt kín mặt hiển thị có chứng chỉ bảo vẹ chống nước IP68.

-Nhiệt độ chất lỏng tối đa 1300degC.

-Bộ hiển thị dễ dàng được tháo lắp vệ sinh và bảo trì.

-Có khả năng chịu được quá tải lưu lượng trong một giới hạn cho phép.

-Không cần can thiệp vào mặt hiên thị mà vẫn có thẻ =e cài đặt được 3 loại phát tín hiệu xung ngõ ra.

-Có phủ 1 lớp chống ăn mòn.

*>>>>>  Mua ngayĐồng Hò Nước Zenner DN50  <<<<<*

*Nhà cung cấp Đồng Hồ Nước Sensus uy tín.*

- Công Ty TNHH Cơ Điện Lạnh Eriko là tổng Kho phân phối chuyên cung cấp*đồng hồ đo lưu lượng nước sensus*nhâp khẩu chính hãng trên toàn quốc.

- Hàng nhập khẩu 100% từ đức, đầy đủ giấy tờ CO,CQ,Bill…

- Luôn đặt lợi ích khách hàng lên hàng đầu.

- Hỗ trợ, chiết khấu cao cho  khách hàng các đơn có giá trị lớn.

- Cam kết chất lượng-uy tín, làm hài lòng mọi khách hàng.

- Sản phẩm được nhập khẩu chính hãng đến tay người tiêu dùng.

- Được đổi tra sản phẩm lỗi 1 đổi 1(7 ngày) nếu lỗi do nhà sản xuất.

- Miễn phí nội thành Hà Nội, hỗ trợ giao hàng toàn quốc.

- Hỗ trợ lắp đặt tại chân công trình.

- Đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật viên giàu kinh nghiệm, tư vấn 24/24h.


*CÔNG TY TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ERIKO*

*Địa chỉ: Số 37-BT4-KĐT Mới Cầu Bươu-Xã Tân Triều-Huyện Thanh Trì-TP Hà nội.*

*Tel:  0961713490  | MST: 0961713490 | Email: erikovn.hn@gmail.com*

*VP – Kho Hàng TP HCM: B22/2 đường Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, TP HCM*


----------

